# Battlefoam, Sabol, or KR Multicase...



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

so after dealing with the GW foam for the past year or so ive gotten past the point of dealing with the crap and i want to basically replace all the foam from my "army figure case" (and just leave the GW foam for my IG/small bugs - nice & easy to fill). based on that my marine armies will share vehicles (minus the defiler) i feel that battlefoam will do nicely for those...

for all of my terminators, bikes, bezerkers, and characters, sargents with banners etc, i feel that a pluck foam style would do better and so im torn on what to get.

i need a good STRONG foam that can handle a large amount of metal since i like characters, even if i dont play that army, that the GW foam cant handle.

does anyone have any of these products, that can help answer my questions?

-------

questions: general

what thickness works best for terminators (both standings, lying on their side)

what thickness works best for bolter marines/bzerkers (lying on their side - due to the champions/sargents having banners)

what thickness works best for bikes (both standings, lying on their side)

questions: brand specific

on battlefoam, what is the differences between the their sizes? i know its thickness but...is there any difference on how well it works

KR multicase, im a bit confused on their foam explanations (numbers & letters...)

-------------

generally i have been thinking lately to order/buy Sabol for all of my infantry/non-vehicles and get the battlefoam for all of my vehicles.

Note: if it helps people i can get a total number of units/character that will need foam (also this would just be for my SMs/CSMs armies).


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Check the review section where i did an in depth review on my BF case.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Or... For the money you invest in a new battlefoam case... get a crapload of rare-earth magnets and a steel toolbox. Just magnetise the bases and stick them into the toolbox and they'll stay locked in there with 0 friction (because even foam can cause damage on metal mini's).

Rare earth magnets can be bought for about €10 for a pack of 100 of them. I use 4 magnets drilled into tank tracks for vehicles and just 1 for regular bases/terminator based models. 

The models are then stuck onto both the bottom and the sides of the steel toolbox (wich will set you back about €30-50, depending on the size. And that toolbox will serve for ALL your armies if you magnetise them propperly. 

The only disadvantage I have come acros, is that the toolbox can be quite heavy if you have to do a longer walk with them... But other then that, it's been rocksolid and no matter the size of the model, I have been able to transport them using this method (from my stormraven to my screaming bell/warplighting cannons).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

um, it seems that i was not great at explaining my thoughts. i just want to get new foam (and use the GW case, if applicable) and not get a whole new 'box' to carry stuffs. seems like ill just try some and if i like it continue.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

for direct foam, yeah BF works best


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Never seen or used a BF tray - I hear good things though, but have a few trays by KR - they are quite squishy but overally pretty good for the money, when I come to box up the rest of my Eldar I will most likely stick with KR but that is from a "stick with what you know" argument rather than comparison.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Personally, i like battlefoam, as they have good product, and so far Their staff at their game shop has treated me any my group pretty well. The fact that the owner is also a vet means that I have just a little more reason to shop with them.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Battlefoam is very sturdy top to bottem, but very soft side to side. its interesting how they get it working like that but it makes the foam top quality and models to almost never break.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought myself a PACK 720 with the SM Loadout for my CSM's 

Frankly it's Ideal; and the next army I get (Salamanders or Tau) is getting the same treatment. 

I do however like KR Multi's budget range for an extra box to carry tanks and what not in.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

so a question i have for those of you who own battlefoam (or other 'custom' molds) how do models like Bezerkers, BT sword brethren, champions/sargents, and possessed ive found do not work in GW style foam (here is a block to put your people) since either the model has more of a dynamic pose or have a big trophy rack/banner that takes up space.

how do you guys deal with these situations?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

One of the services that battlefoam offers is custom cut trays, if you go to their site, they should be able to work with you to create a solution for your needs.

I have seen a few people go into their shop with their army and they walk the customer through finding what works best, usually it is a combination of trays they already make and a few custom cut trays.


----------

